

Why I'm Moving from HTML5 To Flash - ido
http://blog.tametick.com/2011/01/why-im-moving-from-html5-to-flash.html

======
arpit
Last line pretty much sums it up:

"Is html5 the future? I sure hope so!Unfortunately, it isn't the present."

